# SUV to VA



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Go slime her up!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

MORE PICS


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

How is the wheel is the sun?  hot?  I may do mine.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

To be honest, this will be my first powdercoated steering wheel so i dont know how hot it might get. I plan on doing a nautical wrap in parachute cord to match the hull color. The Hells Bay look. Have to see how that turns out! 

Mattyvac, Working on some more pics. Having trouble getting the full size pics to show up. Will the thumbnails enlarge if I post them?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Mattyvac, Working on some more pics. Having trouble getting the full size pics to show up. Will the thumbnails enlarge if I post them?


Depends what service you are using to post them. Probably not.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are a few more.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome.. Looks great, congrats!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How is the wheel is the sun?  hot?  I may do mine.


My steering wheel is matte black powder coat and it doesn't get the slightest bit warm. I say do it. looks much better in black.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > How is the wheel is the sun?  hot?  I may do mine.
> 
> 
> My steering wheel is matte black powder coat and it doesn't get the slightest bit warm. I say do it. looks much better in black.


Thanks Paint


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, finally got the SUV out for some fishing. Doing the motor breakin so i was limited to just some tidal freshwater bassin. My oldest christened the boat with a nice one. Two things i learned from the trip. I am no longer the best fisherman in the boat and i may never take the helm again. Also, since this was the first "real live" wet test for me I was really pleased with the stability, i had no trouble standing on the platform even though it was my first time ever poling (my poling on the other hand needs some work), and the skiff handled 2 footers real well. Got some funny looks from the bass boats while we were staked out on the grass flats. Hopefully, i will have some saltier pictures coming up this summer. Again, thanks to everyone who steered me in the direction of the SUV.

Oh, one more thing. In the picture of my Garmin is there supposed to be a knob on both sides of the unit??


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Cedar - Great catch there by your boy, nothing better than witnessing genuine excitement on a proud young man holding a fish. Bass slime is better than no slime.. I didn't know you guys had large mouth up there. I travel to Sterling for work all the time, I love that area. And yes the Garmin should have two knobs.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I thought so. I will give Garmin a call.

Regarding the fishing up here. Really good tidal bass fishing and lately world class snakehead fishing in the Potomac and tribs (about 20 minutes away), speckled trout, reds (puppy drum up here), and other salty species about 1 to 2 hours away.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

What kind of speeds are you seeing with the 40?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

It has one knob.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice ride!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> It has one knob.


My bust.. Never seen anything like that.  I envision a bunch of executives sitting around the mahogany table at Garmin HQ one day, "Let's thing out of the box, what can we do to increase profits? Give 'em one knob!" CEO gets bonus... Then come to find out the money they save on a knob they spend ten fold on labor for tech support to answer the phones with people calling looking for their missing knob, I bet they get hundreds a day. Lol

[smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very clean. Good looking skiff!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Bay, thanks for confirming. Seems weird but I am happy with the unit so far.

777, Cant comment too much on speeds yet. I was still running around at 3000 rpm or less during the breakin. At 3000 I was around 12-13 knots. I will probably switch back to mph since that is what everyone seems to reference.

I am coming from a Proline CC with a 69 gallon gas tank so I dont have much of a reference point. But, the SUV popped right up even without tabs. Next week I will get her up to full throttle. Thanks.


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Cedar Creek, 
I live in Ashburn. Its great to see someone fishing a skiff here in northern Virginia. I just got a Gheenoe and am planing on fishing a lot of similar spots I suspect. Keep me posted on how you do. I've had some people think I'm crazy for wanting a skiff around here, but I think it's a perfect boat for the tidal Potomac and certain parts of the bay.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cedar you should see mid 30's with that setup. Using the stock prop in a similar setup I was about 36 trimmed up WFO and with a jackplate and heavy "texas" cupped prop saw 32/33.

Make sure to tie down that yeti, it can shift and cause a scary off balance/listing effect while running. 

Love that boat and color. Great choice!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

JTWG, people been thinking i am crazy for awhile now! Said i was nuts for not getting a trolling motor, crazy to try poling from a platform, etc.. Shallow water skiffs are great for a bunch of places around here and the eastern shore of VA. I saw a guy with a Key Hopper out in the middle of the Chesapeake one year and almost went that route before marriage, kids, ...set in. BTW, my buddy in Lovettsville is looking to get a Nu.

Gramps, thanks for the heads up on the Yeti sliding around. I wouldnt have thought those things would move at all.


----------

